# Chinchillas Dust Bathing



## ForestExotics (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 27, 2015)

My wife had Chinchillas for a while. Interesting little things. And very active and NOISY at night as I recall.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cute video


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 28, 2015)

ReptileStation said:


>


Yes they are noisy at night.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 28, 2015)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Cute video


Thanks


----------



## wellington (Jul 28, 2015)

So cute. I always wanted one, but never did get one.


----------



## ForestExotics (Jul 28, 2015)

wellington said:


> So cute. I always wanted one, but never did get one.


They are cool my female had 2 babies last year and this year 1


----------

